

[ChromeOS] Self-Titled Planet - sallywu
http://web-poet.com/2009/11/23/chromeos/

======
mbrubeck
sallywu, you've posted about 200 of these over the last two years. None of
them has ever made it to the front page, and only a handful of people have
ever given them a single vote. Maybe they're just not a good fit for this
particular site?

